# Echo Brake Booster für HS33



## Offridedrinker (3. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Kann mir einer sagen welche Reifengrösse in einen Echo Brake Booster für die HS33 passt?
Hätte da ein Projekt und es sollte irgendwie 2.7 reinpassen!

Postet mal Masse?!

Offridedrinker


----------



## Fabi (4. Januar 2004)

Ich bin den Echo 4-Loch Booster vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gefahren und ich kann dir sagen, dass da auf jeden Fall ein 2.7"er reinpasst und zwar locker.
Ich habe keine Maße, aber vielleicht hilft dir das Bild.

Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offridedrinker (5. Januar 2004)

Danke

Offridedrinker


----------



## |tV|Azrael (29. März 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin den Echo 4-Loch Booster vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gefahren und ich kann dir sagen, dass da auf jeden Fall ein 2.7"er reinpasst und zwar locker.
> Ich habe keine Maße, aber vielleicht hilft dir das Bild.
> 
> Fabi



Du sag' mal, was ist denn das da für eine Leitungszuführung? So habe ich das an einer HS33 noch nie gesehen. Normalerweise geht die Leitung doch in einen der Bremskörper rein, und dann gibt es noch eine Leitung, die zum Zweck des Druckausgleiches oder überhaupt der Druckweitergabe die beiden Bremskörper verbindet.

Bei deiner Lösung konntest du letztere Leitung wohl weglassen. Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile? Wenn ja: Wie kommt man an einen solchen Y-Adapter?

Womit hast du die übergebliebene Öffnung verschlossen?

Ich hoffe, nicht allzu sehr in Rätseln gesprochen zu haben  .

Gruss,
Azrael

**update*:* Ah, ein Vorteil könnte sein, dass nun mehr Platz da ist, sehe ich gerade.


----------



## isah (29. März 2005)

schau mal hier ganz unten.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. März 2005)

frage 1: was würdet ihr mir mehr empfehlen für die hs33: stahlflex oder die Y-konstruktion a la monty? wer von euch fährt die denn alles und kann mir was drüber erzählen?

klar bringt stahlflex ausser der leitungsstabilität nur optische vorteile (aba die sind dafür ziemlich gross   ), aber is das Y-konstrukt wirklich so vorteilsbehaftet was das austrittsverhalten der bremsklötze angeht? und wie siehts da aus mit der dichtigkeit? gibts da probleme? logisch, is das gleiche prinzip wie normal am nehmerkolben auch aba wer weiss...

frage 2: gibts noch irgendwelche anderen 4-punkt hs33 booster für 20'' als den echo da oben und den viz aus carbon? find die ehrlich gesagt beide optisch net soo ansprechend...

zum abschluss nochma nen kräftiges MOINSEN an alle hier im forum. is mein erster post, aba bin schon bissl länger am mitlesen hier...bin selbst vor pa jahren ma bissl getrialt mit meinem mtb und nu hats mich wieder gepackt. bin dabei nen einsteiger 20'' bike aufzubauen. ich denk ma im mai kann ich wieder fahren!


----------



## isah (29. März 2005)

zu der y konstrukion kann ich nix sagen, aber zum booster.

schau mal auf Trialmarkt in der kategorie Brake-Booster, da gibt noch den neuen echo falls der dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (29. März 2005)

du meinst den hier oder?






da steht doch aba ausdrücklich



> Nicht passend für 20" Bikes.



*verwirrtbin*

aso: den rb-design booster hab ich noch vergessen. is aba auch net so der bringer. ganz im gegensatz zu den hebeln. *schwärmsabberschwärmsabbersabber*


----------



## isah (29. März 2005)

sry, hab nicht gelesen was da steht, ich dachte wenn der alte passt, passt auch ner neue


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. März 2005)

nanu? keiner weiter ne ahnung?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. März 2005)

Wasn das für nen 2.7er Reifen ? Da war mein 2.5er Michelin breiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. März 2005)

ich glaub das:






soll kein 2.7er reifen sein, sondern an dem bild sollte nur verdeutlicht werden, dass durch den booster locker nen 2.7er reifen passt. man beachte die abstände reifen-booster.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. März 2005)

Naja aber ohne Breitenangabe is das doch nutzlos.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. März 2005)

jo klar. aba is sicherlich nen 2.3er oder nen 2.5er...


----------



## Levelboss (31. März 2005)

Der Reifen auf dem Bild ist ein IRC El Gato in der Breite 2,25".


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (31. März 2005)

knapp daneben is auch vorbei


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Mai 2005)

frage: hat jemand ne ahnung obs den booster hier






irgendwo in D zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (9. Mai 2005)

die brake-booster von ECHO sind eigentlich genau das gleiche- www.echobike.de


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2005)

weiss jm was das für ein rr auf dem pic ist?


----------



## konrad (9. Mai 2005)

schaut mal bei www.trialsin.com nach,da gibts allerhand amerikansche parts


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

nächste frage zum thema brakebooster ;-)

passt nen magura standard booster an ne 4-punkt aufnahme?


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

theoretisch ja, bei mir nein reifen zubreit weil er mit der verschraubung an der breitesten stelle saß vom reifen da hätte auch sägen oder feilen nix genutzt, dazu kommt noch wie breit dein rahmen ist


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

der booster soll an die vr-bremse. is nen carbon booster mit nur einem loch zum aufstecken (und zwar dem loch, dass näher am reifen ist). sieht ungefähr so aus wie der da aufm pic:






bin mir jetz nich so sicher ob ich das ding kaufen soll. aba carbon hat schon style


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Mai 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> nächste frage zum thema brakebooster ;-)
> 
> passt nen magura standard booster an ne 4-punkt aufnahme?



also bei mir paßts soo gerade eben. aber: ich mußte auf der einen seite das eine loch wegknipsen, und auf der anderen seite hab ich auch noch ordentlich was wegfeilt, weil der booster sonst gegen den reifen gekommen wäre. sicherlich nicht optimal, aber 30 für son super booster sind mir zu teuer. und so gehts auch. aso...hab hinten nen 2,5" reifen druff. also auch nich gerade schmal

maximaler abstand bei den magura boostern ist 86mm wenn ich mich recht entsinne...bin mir aber auch nich ganz sicher...also lieber nochmal nachmessen. hab leider gerade keinen zur hand


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

nen 2004er standard-stahl booster hab ich hier in doppelter ausführung rumliegen. *fixmessengeh* joar 86mm kommt hin. problem: ich hab mein bike net hier stehn und kann nich gucken obs passt. das radl is erst aufm weg zu mir...


----------

